# 10 year old hit by tree branch



## ray benson (Sep 12, 2008)

Pinehurst boy killed by falling tree limb

By Nancy Flake and Tana Ross
Published: 09.12.08
A 10-year-old Pinehurst boy killed Friday, Sept. 12 when struck by a limb as his father was cutting down a tree before Hurricane Ike’s arrival may be the storm’s first fatality.

The boy and his brother were helping their father cut down the old oak tree around 8:20 a.m. at their home, located in the 1800 block of Coe Road, according to Montgomery County Sheriff’s Sgt. Jack Valenzuela.

The father was cutting down the tree so it wouldn’t be blown over on top of the boys’ bedroom in the house, MCSO Lt. Dan Norris said.

The two boys ran as the tree was falling, Valenzuela said, and the 10-year-old ran the wrong way.

“A large limb that broke off the tree struck him on the head and killed him,” he said.

Medics arrived at the home within eight minutes of the 9-1-1 call and performed CPR on the boy until he was pronounced dead at Tomball Regional Medical Center, Valenzuela said.

The boy was a Tomball Independent School District student.

Valenzuela would not release the boy’s name, pending notification of family members.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 12, 2008)

That's just horrible. The sad thing is that it could have been avoidable. We had a guy at work that practically gravitated to falling limbs . He never looked up to see what the climber was doing. He got hit once, totally his fault, the climber was sooo mad he wasn't watching. Yesterday, I was helping a guy take a popular down, he blew out a larger stem and it split in half on impact and a chunk went 10 to 15 to the right and end over end. Definitely a eye opener. So always give adquate distance, anything can happen.


----------

